# mit Sketchup und Java [Spiel erstellen]



## ToteKeks (14. Sep 2011)

Hallo,
kennt jemand vielleicht ein gutes Tut auf deutsch um dein 3d spiel mit sketchup und java erstellen kann??
oder wie werden spiele wie minecraft programmiert? Weis nicht wo ich anfangen soll;(


----------



## Noctarius (14. Sep 2011)

Schon mal in Java programmiert?


----------



## Landei (14. Sep 2011)

3D-Spiele in Java programmiert man mit - Überraschung! - Java und gegebenenfalls mit einer Java-3D-Engine (wie z.B. JMonkeyEngine). Die Vorgehensweise hängt stark vom Spieltyp, aber auch der gewählten Engine ab. 

Hier ein etwas veraltetes, dafür aber freies eBook mit viel Code und einem recht systematischen Einstieg(!) in die verschiedenen Spieltypen: Killer Game Programming in Java. Als Engine wird dort Java3D verwendet, was nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl für Spiele ist, aber zumindest für die Grundkonzepte ausreicht.


----------



## Noctarius (14. Sep 2011)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> 3D-Spiele in Java programmiert man mit - Überraschung! - Java und gegebenenfalls mit einer Java-3D-Engine (wie z.B. JMonkeyEngine). Die Vorgehensweise hängt stark vom Spieltyp, aber auch der gewählten Engine ab.
> 
> Hier ein etwas veraltetes, dafür aber freies eBook mit viel Code und einem recht systematischen Einstieg(!) in die verschiedenen Spieltypen: Killer Game Programming in Java. Als Engine wird dort Java3D verwendet, was nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl für Spiele ist, aber zumindest für die Grundkonzepte ausreicht.



Uhh das hab ich hier noch irgendwo original rumstehen das Buch


----------



## ToteKeks (15. Sep 2011)

danke geh dann mal lesen


----------

